# подбородники



## маша (29 Окт 2011)

Я хочу поставить 4 подбородника на вельтместер супиту,где их можно поставить и сколько это стоить будет?


----------



## Jupiter (29 Окт 2011)

Вот на этой странице есть Вельт, правда кнопочный. Но гриф и всё остальное Супита(только гриф укороченный). Вполне можно на аккордеон и шире поставить- места там достаточно для 5 регистров.
http://bajan.czechian.net/index_soubory/bazar.htm


----------

